# Favourite Canadian Cities



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Criteria, interesting architecture, neighbourhoods, things to do.

1.Quebec City/Halifax(differant reasons, but great cities).

2.Montreal.

3.St John's/St John.

4.Downtown T.O.

5.Ottawa.

6. Saskatoon.

7.Victoria.

8.??

9.????

10.??????


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Great place to visit, still don't want to live there:

Halifax, I love the east coast feel, the mix of new and old, the blue collar and white collar, just my favorite place. If I lived out there though, I wouldn't be in the city though, that's for sure.

Charlottetown. Birthplace of confederation, same as above.

Whitehorse. Wide open spaces and room to breath.

You can keep the rest of those cities to yourself, none of them hold any draw for me, and I've been to most. St. John's and St. John being two entirely different places of course.

For me, I'd find more happiness in any number of small towns along the St.Lawrence, or the east coast, a quiet mountain town in Alberta, BC or the Yukon for that matter. Perhaps a nice acre in the Muskoka or Kawartha area on the water.

Heck, how about a nice little home in the middle of nowhere, with Lake Erie within sight? Oh wait, I have that.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Yes, I think there's a big difference between favourite cities to visit and favourite cities to live.

Québec City is stunning, at least the old part, despite being overrun with tourists, but all my Montréal friends who moved there moved back within a few years claiming it was too insular and lacked diversity. Most of Montréal in contrast is ugly and depressing visually, but I love living here.

I've never taken to Ottawa in the 10 or so weekends I've spent there, but I keep going, hoping the next trip will change my mind. An Ottawan once joked to me that if New York is the city that never sleeps, Ottawa is the city that always sleeps. But there's more to it than that, I get a feeling of cold aloofness from the city even in summer, I don't know why.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with crazyjacks Canada has some nice cities to browse the old downtown for the weekend or if you catch them during a key event, but Canada has far more to offer outside its cities. You can find much more interesting cities based on your criterion outside Canada, but what you won't find is the wide open nature.

I found all the Canadian cities interesting to visit, but have no interest to live in any of them.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Love living in Canmore. Scenery is stunning plenty of outdoors things to do(ski, bike, hike). Nice size(16,000). Lots of restaurants due to tourists. Not to mention the fiscal benefits of living in Alberta. Weather is unpredictable though and recently has been awful.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I think any selection is subject to so many personal biases that there can be no consensus. Why would anyone choose to live in Thornbury? I am sure there are reasons...


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Thornby


> Where strangers say the strangest things - like "hello".


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

kcowan, that is the first time I have seen that site, but I am talking about Cities, anything less than 350,000 is not a city.

Thornbury is the Jewel on Georgian Bay, not only a place but a lifestyle.

FREE Golfing, Tennis, Hiking, Trail Walking or Biking, affordable skiing(not Whistler but works for 95% of the ski population, and Oh those cheap mid week passes),Hunting, Bird Watching, multiple Beaches, Wind Surfing, Sail Boarding, Sea Kayacking,Fishing,Antiquing,Sailing, small towns with their charms within few minutes drive, much of the population recently arrived from elsewhere so you are not a stranger very long, and four Hospitals within forty minutes or less.

We are however, moving on,needs have changed,not sure where next, no rush.

Most favourite city, world wide, London, England, to visit.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Park City Utah offer free skiing during the week for seniors. And Lake Utah has warm water for 6 months for swimming, water skiing, et al. 

I think the only reason to leave Thornbury would be to cash in on home equity. But I understand that you don't need the money? So why move?


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

3,500 sq ft, six bedrooms, four bathooms, piitter patter of tiny feet didn't turn out to be Grand Kids but Max, our Yorkie.

We really love the lifestyle of a 55 Plus, as we found in Florida, and we need to be in a city that has direct flights to Florida and we can take Max on board.

Lock and Leave

New Hamburg is looking interesting, close to Stratford and Kitchener has direct Florida flights, no urgency but we are looking.


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

All of Canada is awful for me in the winter.

I've only been to a few cities outside of Ontario ...

Vancouver and Saint John, NB

I prefer Toronto over either.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> 3,500 sq ft, six bedrooms, four bathooms, piitter patter of tiny feet didn't turn out to be Grand Kids but Max, our Yorkie.
> 
> We really love the lifestyle of a 55 Plus, as we found in Florida, and we need to be in a city that has direct flights to Florida and we can take Max on board.
> 
> ...


2000 sq.ft. with a 1400 sq.ft. patio, 3 BR penthouse, sublet when leaving, Westjet direct to PV with 2 cats from Vancouver.

But once a year is not that bad for a commute. We know lots of people who live in Collingwood and spend winters in PV. They like the option of renting to skiers.


----------



## greeny (Jan 31, 2011)

which position is for Toronto?


----------

